# Game 79: Heat @ Celtics (4/10/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, April 10th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
Mark Blount
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Heat coach Spoelstra won't commit to starting Beasley against Celtics*


> Miami - Heat coach Erik Spoelstra wouldn't commit to starting Michael Beasley against the Boston Celtics tomorrow night, saying the rookie forward still needs to improve his defense and take a more serious approach to his job.





> "Michael is a confident guy regardless of whether he's playing with the first or second unit," Spoelstra said before the Heat departed for Boston. "He gave us some very good offensive moments the other night. Defensively, he just needs more time, more reps, more experience to kind of sniff out these late-game situations that happen on the run."





> Beasley, 20, said he practiced with both the first and second units on Thursday. He again said he prefers to start, like most players, but would fill whatever role is required.
> 
> Spoelstra said "things are coming quicker" for Beasley but that his fun-loving nature can be a detriment to his development.
> 
> "We are just trying to get him serious and focused on the court because he is a great personality to have around the team," Spoelstra said. "He really is. He is one of my favorite guys to have in the gym when he walks through because he always has a smile on his face."


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Should be a good game.

Please don't get killed by Eddie House again, really embarassing..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is Powe playing? 

I think BEZ will start or be an early sub.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kinda rough of Spo to say about the late game situation part - pot calling the kettle black?

I expect Diawara to start again, with Beasley coming in around 7 minute mark and playing 37 minutes total. He'll probably start the second half again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Is Powe playing?


Nope, he's still out.

I just cant see how we can start khouba in this one. Davis is way, way, way too big for him.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We cannot allow Eddie House to average 17 points, with 19-34FG and 12-20 from 3 altogether. Eddie freaking House...

Anyway we need JO to come back strong because they still have a pretty vulnerable front court. Going to be very tough though as Celtics will be going all out trying to solidify the 2nd spot.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'll be in attendence with my Heat gear on, and doing "MVP" chants for D. Wade.

Should be a good one.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> I just cant see how we can start khouba in this one. Davis is way, way, way too big for him.


We'll do what we always do and pack the lane. Yakhouba is smart and Glen Davis loves the perimeter way too much for him to throw his fat butt around down low against Diawara. Diawara is a smart defender and our coaches are very good defensive guys. They're starting him for a reason over someone like Joel or Beasley at the four.

I think it helps us more on the other. Glen Davis doesn't want to go out to the perimeter to cover a spot up guy and Diawara has shown the ability to be in spots that Wade likes. Davis will be gassed if he tries to run around guarding Diawara on the perimeter. This lineup opens up a lot of room for Wade to work when you think that JO is turning into a decent pick and roll guy for Wade and can himself spot up in the midrange to move Perkins.

If Garnett was playing, yeah, we'd be done, but for now when Haslem is out, we'll make due.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Smithian said:


> We'll do what we always do and pack the lane. Yakhouba is smart and Glen Davis loves the perimeter way too much for him to throw his fat butt around down low against Diawara. Diawara is a smart defender and our coaches are very good defensive guys. They're starting him for a reason over someone like Joel or Beasley at the four.
> 
> I think it helps us more on the other. Glen Davis doesn't want to go out to the perimeter to cover a spot up guy and Diawara has shown the ability to be in spots that Wade likes. *Davis will be gassed if he tries to run around guarding Diawara on the perimeter.* This lineup opens up a lot of room for Wade to work when you think that JO is turning into a decent pick and roll guy for Wade and can himself spot up in the midrange to move Perkins.
> 
> If Garnett was playing, yeah, we'd be done, but for now when Haslem is out, we'll make due.


Does Diawara actually move? I swear he just stands in one spot..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon is out tonight with a strained groin and lower abdomen. Sounds like its just a precautionary measure.

Diawara will start at SF, while Beasley gets the start at PF.

DQ is back in uniform tonight.

Also, Dorell is still having issues with his knee.

Link


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

JO always seems to start off good, but as the game wears, and we go away from him, his production slips...i don't get it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

playing great defensively, keep it up. Solid start for JO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're playing very well on offense and defense, but once again, our pathetic rebounding has kept this game close.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Someone needs to help out and keep Rondo from crashing the offensive boards


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

Any streams available? Leaguepass is down here


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it just me or is there quite a few red shirts in the crowd?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^well one guy is wearing a Bron jersey..smh


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Dwade misses 2 FTs...looks like his production at the stripe is startin to slip again. After he was shooting so well post All-Star break.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I love Wade, but he is making it harder and harder when he misses all of his FT's.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I like the ball movement today...


And [email protected]#$%^&* i have so much hatred for Big Baby, and then he flops. **** that guy.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW, BIG KAT!!!


And believe it or not guys, their color announcer is worse then Fiorentino


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Our transition D has been horrendous today, that is mainly when the Celtics have been gettin good shots on us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> WOW, BIG KAT!!!
> 
> 
> And believe it or not guys, their color announcer is worse then Fiorentino


Tommy Heinsohn is the biggest homer there is in the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're at 52% and the Celtics are at 42% yet we're down 3..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why has Diawara taken more shots than Wade?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, wtf is up with Wade from the line?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade, shoot your damn free throws - this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That 3rd block was cleaner than the previous 2 yet that last one gets called..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

We gettin outboarded by 8 already W3. And by 7 on the offensive glass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Celtics cant hit anything inside the 3pt line yet are 4-6 from 3.

What a weird game all around.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

All of those blocks looked clean in my opinion.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is having an awful game so far.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's amazing how much Glen Davis looks like this.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

holy **** wade!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

:lol: @ myst


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-47 Celtics at the half

54 points and they havent even hit 50% from the field all game long. Gotta pickup the rebounding.

And the free throw shooting has been awful.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Our back court + SF havent Rebounded worth a lick, the most any one player has is 1. Bease/JO/Maggloire got all the rebounds. If you look at Boston all their guards have 2+ 

Seems like laziness, or maybe even beginning to run to early. It's gotta be one or the other.


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

Wade has been absolutely dreadful from the strip..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy with his 3rd basket of the 3rd to tie the game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Philly down 5 with 9 min left. If they lose tonight then we pretty much have the 5th locked up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice play by Beasley. He almost got tangled up and missed though


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hanging around...

I thought once they went up 10 this game was going to turn into a blowout. Wade and Beasley keeping us in it offensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is on fire


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Celtics are hot from 3 again. They have killed us from 3 all season long.

Beasley again.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

oh God. Wade down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh no. Wade sprained his ankle...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

79-72 Celtics after 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cavs up on Philly by 11 with 2:34 to go.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Didnt look that bad, kinda like Beasley and JO's tweaks from the other night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits the J. 20 for him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone got a live feed?? Mine just stopped I think. Would really like to see this 4th Q.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mikki Moore is Beasley's best friend


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Win or Lose, big ups to Mike he's played well, 21/9 in 30 mins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sha..I mean Wade cant hit anything from the line..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Anyone got a live feed?? Mine just stopped I think. Would really like to see this 4th Q.


I got now but it its terrible quality. goldleafapacket on justintv.

Any others?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley gets his double double.

Great layup by Wade.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Pretty good game, this would be a great win if we can come back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I got now but it its terrible quality. goldleafapacket on justintv.
> 
> Any others?


That's the only one I found earlier too.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I got now but it its terrible quality. goldleafapacket on justintv.
> 
> Any others?


And now a good quality one but in a different language. **** me.

K thnx anyway.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Atlanta about to win, with Philly losing the 4-6 seeds are pretty much set.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> And now a good quality one but in a different language. **** me.


Play both of them, watch the one with good quality and put it on mute, the one that is bad quality leave in the background so you can watch the good one, and listen to the one in English.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade & Beasley were just great btw, scored probably close to all our 3rd Q points.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Chalmers should stop shooting from inside the 3-point arc.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Philly lost.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at Wade.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

myst said:


> Play both of them, watch the one with good quality and put it on mute, the one that is bad quality leave in the background so you can watch the good one, and listen to the one in English.


Too bad the link in english is a few minutes behind and I'm pretty sure its repeating the same segment.. :sigh:

Well I'll just watch it with Chinese or wateva commentary.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits both free throws


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wat the Wade.. :laugh:

Oh great this feed is like 30 seconds, a minute before W2M.. I'm reading everything before it happens.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

myst said:


> Chalmers should stop shooting from inside the 3-point arc.


:sad:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade answers from 333!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333 again. Heat lead.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

God damn Wade, you are the ****


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JO is Big BBQ's *****..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade hittin 3 balls!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beaz needs to set himself free on that pick and roll. He sets the pick and just stands there waiting for Wade to do something instead of forcing the defense to act.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn Wade.. :worthy:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beaz needs to set himself free on that pick and roll. He sets the pick and just stands there waiting for Wade to do something instead of forcing the defense to act.


I think he waits for the spot-up. One thing great about Haslem is he usually knows when to cut and spot, whether its a roll or pop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ with the and1!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

gotdamn Big Baby. I'm gonna break my TV.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This Heinsohn guy is about to have a stroke. You weren't wrong when you said he was the biggest homer in the league.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

James Jones AND1! I think.. this commentary..

Big Baby annihalates JO.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beaz needs to set himself free on that pick and roll. He sets the pick and just stands there waiting for Wade to do something instead of forcing the defense to act.


definitely agree, it seems he's better at it when him and Mario run it. Im sure with time, he'll get a feel for what to do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet drive by Beasley.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

He just told the ref to go home and call his dad


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, back and forth just like the last game against Boston.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, what was that Mike?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WTF was that Beasley?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Damn, the rookieness showed there big time.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn, should have just taken him straight to the hoop. He looked really hesitant there.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley makes a nice drive and easy lay-up, then chokes on the next possession and throws it back-court..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> This Heinsohn guy is about to have a stroke. You weren't wrong when you said he was the biggest homer in the league.


Yeah, its very widely known how big of a homer he is. He's a joke.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Damn, what was that Mike?


Looked like he got iso'd in the post, and was like what is this? i'm not at the 3 point line? weirddd.

Thats why you should give him post looks Spo!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

terrible shot....


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, the Celtics really make it easy to hate them.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Big Baby scores on JO again..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bad shot by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a bad sequence. Bad shot by Wade, then very good D for about 23 of the 24 seconds.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Big Baby has 22....i'm gonna go off myself. WTF! **** THAT GUY!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO has to make that..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

When did we become so bad at closing games?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade seriously has to stop complaining, he's been whining about everything for the past few games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> When did we become so bad at closing games?


The last two games have been on free throw shooting. 

Wade going 7-13 is inexcusable.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

perfect play to get jones the 3

another lost game down the stretch though.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^ IMO he's starting to rely on the ref's. Alot of pump/try to draw a foul on a 3 or J but doesn't get touched, then let the ball go. things like that, he should just play the game, he's great, the calls will come.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well we can't close, again. Game.

Big BBQ just ate JO.

Tommy Heinson is still annoying as ****.

Wade & Beasley were great for the majority of the game. We got an SOTG.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh yea, Mario is terrible at trying to draw the foul taking off-balance three's...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow nice play with James Jones just there. Too late but wateva.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

As a team we shot 60% from the stripe, inexcusable. Every1 who shot foul shots, missed at least one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 105-98

Rebounding and free throw shooting killed us all game long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Oh yea, Mario is terrible at trying to draw the foul taking off-balance three's...


He's actually pretty good at that. He's drawn 3 of them in like the past 5 games.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Oh yea, Mario is terrible at trying to draw the foul taking off-balance three's...


he is, it might have worked once this year. but really, he usually only does it in utter desperation, so it don't really matter. 

post game interview with big baby? :banghead:


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

Wade for the last few games has been doing what he did last year(When he knew he couldn't spring over the defenders or blow by people) and thats sit there and look for contact instead of finishing. 

Still had a nice game(FT's aside) shooting the jumper.. I just have a feeling he's reserving energy for the postseason run.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes, Wade complaining is becoming irritating. But what's more irritating is that Celtics commentator. After he complains like, all game, he then criticizes Wade. I wanted to rip my ears off listening to that guy.

JO is pitiful in the 2nd half. Why does this guy show up in the 1st then dissapear for the rest of the game. He had a point blank shot there in the 4th that he rolled across the back iron. Pitiful.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I'd love to hear Spo explain why he allowed Beasley to be phased out of the offense when he owned in the 3rd qtr!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boston just killed us from 3 in the 4 games we played them in this season.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> I'd love to hear Spo explain why he allowed Beasley to be phased out of the offense when he owned in the 3rd qtr!


In all fairness Lunatic, he could just answer, oh yea? did u see him walk in the post, and then proceed to throw the ball back court in crucial time in the game? yea....


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, everyone knows Tommy(celts commentator) is a complete hack job. There's no reason to pay attention to what he says.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> He's actually pretty good at that. He's drawn 3 of them in like the past 5 games.


Perhaps, I havn't seen a few of the past five games, but I still think he tries for it too often. I've seen him double-clutch and flick it up a little too much, and we just lose momentum when it doesn't work. He knows what he's doing I guess, but hes a rookie and not gona get those calls all that frequently.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ShakedownCapo said:


> *Wade for the last few games has been doing what he did last year(When he knew he couldn't spring over the defenders or blow by people) and thats sit there and look for contact instead of finishing. *
> 
> Still had a nice game(FT's aside) shooting the jumper.. I just have a feeling he's reserving energy for the postseason run.


Anybody thinkin he might be tired? Some of the long season wear and tear getting to him?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Perhaps, I havn't seen a few of the past five games, but I still think he tries for it too often. I've seen him double-clutch and flick it up a little too much, and we just lose momentum when it doesn't work. He knows what he's doing I guess, but hes a rookie and not gona get those calls all that frequently.


good point about the rook factor, but honestly i've seen Wade do it more, and have more of the effect of taking us out of the game. Specially lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Did Pierce or Davis miss in that 4th quarter? It didnt seem like they did. Especially down the stretch.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade has not gotten that pump fake call lately. Maybe once or twice, but the refs are not giving it to him anymore.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

It felt like Pierce didn't miss all game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

In the off season, i'd force Mario to take 100 contested layups a day. He seriously needs to work on making those layups.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

For the whole pump thing, i just rather they BOTH not do it. unless the dude skys high.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> In the off season, i'd force Mario to take 100*00* contested layups a day. He seriously needs to work on making those layups.


fixed. :grinning:

But seriously, he needs to. He's getting into the lane alot better than i thought he would, but once he hits contact its usually a wrap. That and the fact that he's a rook and barely gets contested layup calls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat fans are on crack if they think DQ had a better pure shot than G-Money.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Who said that? i just switched to Marlins game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> Who said that? i just switched to Marlins game...


The sunsports question of the night was who was the best pure shooter in Heat history, DQ or Rice. DQ won 57% to 43%.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

:lol:

C'mon


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

It's close.. Closer than a lot of people might think. 

Anyway, back to Wade. Bron and Kobe have sat A LOT this year because of blowouts. If they can completely lock up the 5th seed, there would be no reason for Wade to play over 20mins the last few games. They just need to play balls to the wall for one more game and secure it.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, not so unfortunately, I missed this game.

Anyone ready to eat crow on Haslem? We need that dude so badly on the court. He is our only true legit NBA big man at this point with JO having off nights, Beasley being a rookie, Jamaal being old, and Joel being Joel. It's nice to have a guy who you know what you'll get out of on a nightly basis as far production.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Maybe by 3 point comparison. But it's a landslide in the midrange game, in Gmoney's favor, AND he took way more shots then DQ.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Smithian said:


> Well, not so unfortunately, I missed this game.
> 
> Anyone ready to eat crow on Haslem? We need that dude so badly on the court. He is our only true legit NBA big man at this point with JO having off nights, Beasley being a rookie, Jamaal being old, and Joel being Joel. It's nice to have a guy who you know what you'll get out of on a nightly basis as far production.


I will concede that when a play is designed to be run through Wade, our offense works better with Haslem in the game. A good example is that pick and roll from earlier. Haslem executes those to perfection, while Beasley is still a bit shaky. This doesn't diminish Beasley's impact in taking the burden off Wade though. Spo just needs to work on designing an offense to utilize both of their talents, instead of alternating 1 on 1.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Our frontcourt is an epic failure right now without Haslem. Not a single player aside from Haslem can play both ways.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We definitely miss UD a lot. We miss his rebounding, D and because we have no depth at the 4 spot without him.

Beasley has played very well on D the past couple of games though which is great to see. Unfortunately for him, the guy he's been guarding has been on fire late in the game. Davis tonight, which wasnt all on him since he had to help out of Rondo who was blowing past his defender and getting in the lane with ease, and then West goes off on him in OT, after being pretty much shut down throughout the 1st 4 quarters.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, for some reason, those guys usually don't go ultra hot on Haslem. The best thing about his injury is now we can immediately fall back on this when the Haslem haters come out to play. I really, really hope that this injury will mean he is rested for the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30, I dont think there's any question as to who the SOTG was.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Later, Spoelstra utilized Quinn and Chalmers in tandem, which left Quinn to be toasted by Stephon Marbury. Quinn's appearance proved to be little more than a cameo.


I missed a part of this game and saw that Marbury was going off and was wondering how that could happen. It should have been obvious.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> We definitely miss UD a lot. We miss his rebounding, D and because we have no depth at the 4 spot without him.
> 
> Beasley has played very well on D the past couple of games though which is great to see. Unfortunately for him, the guy he's been guarding has been on fire late in the game. Davis tonight, which wasnt all on him since he had to help out of Rondo who was blowing past his defender and getting in the lane with ease, and then West goes off on him in OT, after being pretty much shut down throughout the 1st 4 quarters.


I'm not sure if Beasley was _supposed_ to be guarding him, but much of the late-Q's were Big Baby taking anything from Jermaine. Wasn't entirely Jermaine's fault either sometimes, Big Baby would take contact and throw it up on the way down - he was having a great game.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Beasley, JO and D. Wade all had a great game last night.

However, I cringed in the stands every time I saw Diawara *try* to defense Pierce.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Pierce would do the same to just about anyone trying to guard him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I'm not sure if Beasley was _supposed_ to be guarding him, but much of the late-Q's were Big Baby taking anything from Jermaine. Wasn't entirely Jermaine's fault either sometimes, Big Baby would take contact and throw it up on the way down - he was having a great game.


Technically he wast because of the rotations, which I pointed out. But it was still his counterpart that went off late in the game. Like I said, he played so well on D so it sucks that the other teams PF is the guy that killed us to end the game, for the 2nd game in a row. Beasley deserved a better fate.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> Technically he wast because of the rotations, which I pointed out. But it was still his counterpart that went off late in the game. Like I said, he played so well on D so it sucks that the other teams PF is the guy that killed us to end the game, for the 2nd game in a row. Beasley deserved a better fate.


I got ya, yea Beasley's been trying harder and being in the right places and defensive positions lately, so it sucks that the opposing PF has gone off in recent games, in some cases just in the closing minutes like David West to again raise the issue of Beasley's defence.


----------

